# ADSL gebruikers hulp gevraagd

## foser

Hoi,

het zou op prijs gesteld worden als een paar Nederlandse ADSL gebruikers even de adsl4linux ebuilds willen testen, deze zijn bedoeld om 't leven te vergemakkelijken denk ik.

Check bugs 10443 & 10444 en laat even een commentje achter als 't ook soepeltjes voor jou loopt (en zo niet natuurlijk ook).

Bij voorbaat dank.

[sticky gemaakt - vocis]

----------

## Cyberdude47

Hmmm nog niet getest zelf....

Maar ga ik binnenkort wel doen waarschijnlijk!!!

----------

## iKiddo

Bug 10443 is verouderd !!! (Vandaar dat hij ook resolved heet nu). Blijkbaar bevat de standaard pptp alle patches van rein klazes !!! (Ik heb hierover met rein klazes gesproken). Nu is pptpclient ook een dependancy ipv pptp-rk. Bij mij werkte alles, maar de dev die de ebuild 'begeleid' heeft een probleempje. Ik weet niet waardoor het komt maar kan ook niks doen tot ik weer in linux kan komen  :Sad: . Ik hoop dat het bij jullie wel allemaal werkt, maar check regelmatig want de ebuild is nog niet bug-vrij en wordt vrij vaak geupdate.

----------

## Qball

Het installeren verloopt soepel.

bij het configureren maakt hij de files "options.adsl",  "pap-secrets" in de huidige directory aan i.p.v. /etc/ppp/peers/ en /etc/ppp/

het insinto commando schijnt bij mij niet te werken.

----------

## iKiddo

Ik zal er even naar kijken.

----------

## iKiddo

Ik heb een nieuwe ebuild gemaakt. Alle bugs zijn nu hopelijk verholpen, check bug #10444 op bugs.gentoo.org het duurt namelijk misschien nog ff voordat de ebuild in portage zit.

----------

